# Poppiholla



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Normally not the biggest fan of dance style music but whatta tune this is -






It is based on Hoppipolla, an equally as good tune, by an Icelandic band called Sigur Ros -


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

Never herd the chicane version before!!

But the sigur ros tune is 1 of my all time favorites!


----------

